# Kissy's new hairstyle



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Mommy is finally back home and got the kids new dos. Here is Kissy and her new hairstyle!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

LOVE ITTTTTTT :chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Looks fabulous!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks fantastics I love it


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my goodness she looks adorable. That cut is incredible!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh sweet kisses to her.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I love that cut!! Kissy looks so cute :wub:


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Love the cut and the pics look great on that couch!!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

She looks beautiful. Lucky you to have such a great groomer. That cut is gorgeous.:thumbsup:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

she looks super adorable in her new do :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Cory it is gorgeous! I love it :wub: :wub: What a pretty girl Kissy is.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

how did i miss this? Kissy looks great in her new 'do!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

What an adorable girl and pretty cut!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

awww.so adorable.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

She's soooo beautiful


----------

